# Which Trap?



## AMS (Mar 20, 2007)

I am considering getting some mb 550's or 650's for next year. I am wondering which ones to get, I trap mostly fox and pick up an occasiononal coyote. Normally I would just get the 550's but I do a lot of snow trapping and was thinking the 650 would be a little better for busting through snow and ice. Or maybe the 550 four-coiled? Have you guys seen any damage on fox from the 650's? Thanks in advance


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't not use the MB's but if you are trapping in snow and frozen conditions then I would go with the trap that has the bigger jaw spread. If your trap has to cut through a couple inches of snow the 650 will still have enough jaw spread to make a catch plus there is less resistance from the snow and ice on the levers of a 650 due to the design of the levers.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

I would definatly 4 coil any trap if your just going to coyotes and fox in ground like that. speed and strength is everything

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

AMS, my wife bought me 6 of the MB 650's for Christmas. Lays super flat, can't flip the jaw with their trigger system, beds better than any of my traps.....I have 4 different brands that I use. Coyotes you won't beat them. I have caught 2 greys in mine so far and all I am going to say is check your traps as early in the morning as you can....... I harvested both of mine but I am an early riser. I do not have near the worry of the extended freezing conditions that you are dealing with. All in all I love them and will probably buy some of the smaller 4-coils they sell. I like foxes and cats. Coyotes are good for my confidence level.  Rangeman


----------



## WVFurTaker1 (Jan 26, 2008)

if you are trapping grey fox i would recomend the MB650c the grey fox is my trapline target and i use 1 1/2 thraps for it and the MB650c in the dead of winter. just my 2 cents


----------

